# Well got another Rock!



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Traded my SW SD VE 9 and 40 even up for the rock and a box of ammo. Its a RIA 45 tactical.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice trade, a friend of mine bought the compact and loves it.
His would not feed hollow points, but a little dremel polish fixed that issue. 
Enjoy your new toy..


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks going to test her out tomorrow,


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

AllenFromPa said:


> Traded my SW SD VE 9 and 40 even up for the rock and a box of ammo. Its a RIA 45 tactical.


Have fun. Hope it's a great gun for you. Do you know if RIA offers any of its 1911 models with a standard length guide rod or do they only offer full length? I know you could switch it out, but wondering if they offer it that way up front as standard or as an option. They don't talk about it much on the website.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for the good wishes. Sorry but i don't know. Im still new to the 1911 platform. Is there any advantage to a different length guide rod?


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice pistol. I just picked up a compact in 9mm. It has the same grips. It seems like a well made gun. I've had friends who shot Rocks in competition. They loved the guns. This is my first Rock. I'm anxious to get it out to the range.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

AllenFromPa said:


> Traded my SW SD VE 9 and 40 even up for the rock and a box of ammo. Its a RIA 45 tactical.
> View attachment 13513


Very nice pistol you traded for there!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have had a GI model over 10 years and it runs great still


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

I used to have one until I sold it to my brother in law a few years back after he begged me for a month to do so. It was a great shooter.


----------

